# PILLOW TOPS IN 93-96 FLEETWOOD BIG BODIES



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF PILlOW TOPS IN THE BIG BODIES AND DOES ANYONE KNOW WHICH INTERIOR SHOPS IN SOUTHERN OR CENTRAL CALI CAN CUSTOM MAKE THESE??? ANY INFO WOULD BE APPRECIATED!


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

....pm sent


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

can I get the same answef tho this question


----------



## Joserios (Aug 2, 2011)

Me too please


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

me three please


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Me too! Haha


----------



## Show Time (Apr 14, 2012)

Sign me up too


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

same here


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

nobody got pics???


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

empire customs had these seats done and the pillows look clean as fuck some shops dont know how to do pillows and buttons i will find out where he did them


----------



## Show Time (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks good from that pic! Would love to get more info!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

*Will the 80's caddy pillow top seats fit the 93-96 Bigbody? They look like they will just drop rite in?? can anybody answer this???*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

the back seat is to small i tried that. you have to get a set of skins from 80-92 pillow tops to use the buttons and dye them and use those as a templet


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


> the back seat is to small i tried that. you have to get a set of skins from 80-92 pillow tops to use the buttons and dye them and use those as a templet


*Will the fronts work?*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

http://


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Will the fronts work?*


 the frounts will bolt right in . i had some big body seats in my 79 fleetwood they bolted right in which is the same bolt pattern as 77-92 caddies , so 77tru 96 have the same frount seat bolt pattern .


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

back and front seats off a 80 will bolt up to a bigbody.the back seats are like 2 inches chorter on each side.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*
The homie Eazy used the Original seats on his bigbody and used the pillow top skins of a 80-92 rwd Fleetwood as tamplets.*











*
Freddy, Joe and Henry are the guys to go for your custom pillow tops on your bigbody lacs here in southern califas...*:thumbsup:


----------

